# Have you used a fly rod to bobber fish steelhead?



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I was looking at my fly rod the other day and got an idea about using it with a spinning reel to bobber fish steelhead. Its a 6 wt rod but its a complete noodle and I would be able to use some pretty light line with it. Obviously I have plenty of other gear made for steelheading but I figured it would be a blast fighting a steelhead with that fly rod. Any comments?


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Yep - I've used my fly rod to drift/bobber-fish for steelies in a pinch.
My only complaint was that the guides were a little too small, and not having a butt below the reel wore on my wrist after a couple hours.

I've gotten tired of dragging two rods along on my trips, so I built a few 7wt fly rods that had oversized guides (both strippers and singlefoot snakes) and a removeable extra long (5") butt. This lets me rig up my fly gear, and simply carry the extra butt and spinning reel in my vest, rather than another rod tube. 

I've never had any issues with them, and actually thought of building and selling them, but Cabelas started selling hybrid-type rods too.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Sweet. Where do you find a removable rod butt and how does it attach? That was my major concern too (not having enough base)


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> I was looking at my fly rod the other day and got an idea about using it with a spinning reel to bobber fish steelhead. Its a 6 wt rod but its a complete noodle and I would be able to use some pretty light line with it. Obviously I have plenty of other gear made for steelheading but I figured it would be a blast fighting a steelhead with that fly rod. Any comments?


I've used a flyrod/spinning reel combo for over a 1/2 century. That was how I was brought up as a young lad. We fished for salmon that way as well back in the early '70s.

The flyrod/spinning reel combo just feels "right" to me. Some reel seats, usually found in custom buit rods, do have an extension available. I built my steelhead rod several years ago and it can be fitted with such an extension, but I've never used it.

As many long time members in here know I've always been a fan of a flyrod/spinning reel combo. Does it work? You bet it does, but as with any fishing equipement it is how it "feels" in the hands of the user that counts.

I wouldn't be concerned with finding an extension for the butt end of the rod. As for not having enough "base" what do you need that for? If you're thinking that you need it to stick into your belly and/or chest in order to old a large fish that just isn't so. Fight the fish, any fish, with your rod and hands and yes I've landed kings of over 20 lbs. in a river with a flyrod/spinning reel combo and did so without resorting to the sinking the butt into my belly or chest.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

PacBay makes a reel seat that takes a screw in butt extension.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Good deal. I think I'm going to give it a try. It's a 6 wt rod so I should be fine for steelhead. I am probably going to run 4 lb line/4lb leader with it for sure.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> Good deal. I think I'm going to give it a try. It's a 6 wt rod so I should be fine for steelhead. I am probably going to run 4 lb line/4lb leader with it for sure.


 
Why a 4lb. line AND 4lb. leader?

For river fish you might want to go with straight 8 or 6. Four lb. test can be a bit dicey.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Whit1 said:


> Why a 4lb. line AND 4lb. leader?
> 
> For river fish you might want to go with straight 8 or 6. Four lb. test can be a bit dicey.


I know it can be tough but just last weekend, I landed a king that was probably 14 pounds on 4 lb test while bobber fishing for steelhead. I usually use 8 main and 6 leader but I get a lot more hits with a 4 lb leader. I have some buddies that go as far as using 2 lb flourocarbon for a leader when the water is really clear or the fish are being picky. Also, when I fish with spawn sacs, I use a size 14 hook (super super tiny) and the lighter line matches the hook much better. The eye of the hook is so small that with 6 or 8 lb line, you would have a difficult time getting the line through it.


----------



## fsutroutbum (Apr 20, 2008)

I spend a lot of time traveling for my job and was looking for a rod I could take on trips and found one from Eagle Claw. The thing costs about $50 but it can be used as a fly rod or a spinning rod. I have used it both ways. It is 7 1/2 feet long and have a reversible handle. I broke the tip once and they sent me a new rod. I think it had a lifetime warranty.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I've used a spinning reel on a flyrod lots of times, it's not bad at all. I've even cast lures too, and found it do able.



> Why a 4lb. line AND 4lb. leader?
> 
> For river fish you might want to go with straight 8 or 6. Four lb. test can be a bit dicey.


Ran straight 4lb max forever fishing winter steelhead on the Au Sable river. We've tamed some Big Man fish as well.


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

skip the spinning reel a use running line on the fly reel, works on at the base of a popular dam in GR too.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Ran straight 4lb max forever fishing winter steelhead on the Au Sable river. We've tamed some Big Man fish as well.


AS- when you run straight max, what color line do you prefer? Most of my buddies like the moss-green but I have run across a lot of guys using that dark red chameleon as well. I am just getting into using the stuff. I bought 2 spools of Maxima Perfexion and loved it. I have landed several fish that far exceeded the weight of the line, both from the pier this summer and in the river this fall.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I ran ultra green every time. I would run both 4 or 5lb, just depended on what I had. I think I was just familiar with the layout of the holes on the A, so I knew _what_ I could do _when_, running lighter line. I feel I didn't fight the fish much, if any, longer then normal with it. All around I would go with a heavier main then leader, but you can be successful with light line. I've never liked chameleon.


----------



## hexfly1 (Sep 11, 2009)

When using a bobber, how far down is your bait from the bobber. You want it running at bottom, foot of bottom?


----------



## FISH BUM (Oct 15, 2009)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> I was looking at my fly rod the other day and got an idea about using it with a spinning reel to bobber fish steelhead. Its a 6 wt rod but its a complete noodle and I would be able to use some pretty light line with it. Obviously I have plenty of other gear made for steelheading but I figured it would be a blast fighting a steelhead with that fly rod. Any comments?


I thought it was called a "strike indicator" when using a flyrod!! 
Just poking fun at the Orvis guys!!! "Bobbers" or old school "floats" work great with a flyrod and spinning reel.
Suggestion: use 8 lb. line with a 24"-30" 6 lb. leader. Or, 4 lb. leader if you want more of a challenge. Doing that will leave only a small amount of line dangling if you break off on a snag. You won't need an extension on the reel seat if you hold the rod high on the handle and rest the lower part of the handle on your fore arm while fighting the fish. Try it, it works perfectly well without the reel seat extension.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> I know it can be tough but just last weekend, I landed a king that was probably 14 pounds on 4 lb test while bobber fishing for steelhead. I usually use 8 main and 6 leader but I get a lot more hits with a 4 lb leader. I have some buddies that go as far as using 2 lb flourocarbon for a leader when the water is really clear or the fish are being picky. Also, when I fish with spawn sacs, I use a size 14 hook (super super tiny) and the lighter line matches the hook much better. The eye of the hook is so small that with 6 or 8 lb line, you would have a difficult time getting the line through it.


Honestly I can hook just as many fish on 6# fluro p-line that probably breaks at 8 than 4 even though max 4# dosent break at 4. If the fish are there and biting they will go. The past few seasons I've caught fresh chrome on the big man in Nov(gin clear). that went between 10-14#s. These fish were so hot they tested my abilities and equip. to the absolute max. Honestly theres no way to tame a fish of that size in Nov w/ 4# leader(maxima being the exception) and a 6wt especially in heavy current. For the most part those fresh runners are aggressive and will mash most proper presentations. Mine being an 8 or 10 egg pattern w a waxie or a sac. 

I use my 9'9"gl3 8wt in a pinch to float fish. I'll also strap my spinning reel on it to bottom bounce sacs or hex patterns.
In my opinion the action of a flyrod cannot be matched.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> These fish were so hot they tested my abilities and equip. to the absolute max. Honestly theres no way to tame a fish of that size in Nov w/ 4# leader(maxima being the exception) and a 6wt especially in heavy current. For the most part those fresh runners are aggressive and will mash most proper presentations.


Fully agree. I ran the straight 4/5lb during winter, fall is straight 8. Fall fish are easily the best fish of the season, just can't be beat man.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I have always noticed that. Fall fish do fight a lot harder than late winter/early spring fish by far. It really is amazing. With the idea of using 4 lb test, I basically just don't want to break the rod by using something too heavy. I figured 6 might be alright and 8 would just be overkill for a 6 wt rod, considering how much shock a fly rod can actually absorb with how light the action is. I have tried it with a spinning reel, just not at all for steelhead. I tested it fishing for smallmouth with 3 lb trilene micro ice line that was on a tiny ultra light reel and landed several smallmouth in the 14 to 17 inch range in my lake. I don't even remember if any of them took out more than just a couple yards of line. I basically just let the rod do the work and I just hauled them in. When I was recalling the whole thing with the smallmouth the other day, that's where I got the idea of taking it a step further for steelhead.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Flyrods have different action than spinning rods. It is because they are designed to throw a flyline, not necessarily to throw a bait, or lure. But that design difference also makes the higher end models incredibly sensitive for drift fishing. And their action makes them work well for fighting larger fish on lighter tackle. Steelhead require us to find a balance. While I believe that biting Steelhead are not typically real line shy, I don't know anyone who fishes for them with 25# line, and 20# leader. I never understood why Bass fishermen use such heavy tackle - those fish don't even pull drag most of the time. Most people I know who fish for Steelhead use 10/8 or 8/6 for line. 
I have a bunch of spinning rods which were built on flyrod blanks. I also have some flyrods that I just use with a spinning reel most of the time - although I can also slap a flyreel on them, and use them the way they were intended. 
I can appreciate nice custom work on a rod, but I never really understood paying over $500 for a GLX rod, which will be used for pinning. The sensitivity of the rod is mostly wasted, since the bobber (float, if you will) indicates when you have a bite. Of course there are those bites where you feel it through the rod - but you would feel it with much less expensive rods in that situation, anyway. :evilsmile


----------



## boppa (Jul 18, 2003)

Jann's Netcraft (see their website) has rod building supplies of all kinds including fighting butts or rod extensions if you will. The fighting butts do give you more hand clearance for cranking the fly reel if you choose to support the rod against your belly.


----------



## Betsie steel (Jul 21, 2009)

I have also seen guys who tie spinning guides on a fly rod blank. Usually they make the butt section quite short so the fly rod has the same action as it normally would. I think the short butt grip is called a Michigan style handle?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Betsie steel said:


> I have also seen guys who tie spinning guides on a fly rod blank. Usually they make the butt section quite short so the fly rod has the same action as it normally would. I think the short butt grip is called a Michigan style handle?


 

When I was building rods........for myself and family..........I always put spinning rod guides (ceramic/single foot) quides on the rod.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Milt how did those guides look on a willow branch:evilsmile


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Yeah whit 4# can be a bit dicey, especially in a faster water situation, however, there are times when its pretty well demaned if you want to hook up. Remember the time on the Big Man, when I proved that theory? It wasn't a big fish, but it did get the skunk out that day.

The rods I have are usually out of a fly rod blank, I choose a little longer fighting butt, with a shorter fore grip, works well if tied right.


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

Holding the handle spinning style will hurt the webbing between your fingers. It's true about the guides being too small as well. I support Whit's criticism of 4 lbs line. Really too light especially if your going to release the fish. There is no glory in killing a fish to say you did it on light tackle. In a pinch try it. I have. It's not the action that will hinder you it is the rod's configuration.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

DANN09 said:


> Milt how did those guides look on a willow branch:evilsmile


Once again you are a cad! :yikes:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

toto said:


> Yeah whit 4# can be a bit dicey, especially in a faster water situation, however, there are times when its pretty well demaned if you want to hook up. Remember the time on the Big Man, when I proved that theory? It wasn't a big fish, but it did get the skunk out that day.
> 
> The rods I have are usually out of a fly rod blank, I choose a little longer fighting butt, with a shorter fore grip, works well if tied right.


As you know Bill, I use 4lb. test in my usual trout rig, but not for steelheads. I like you better than that Dann09 guy. Did ya see what he wrote above?..........:lol:


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Yes I did, but what do you expect from him?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

toto said:


> Yes I did, but what do you expect from him?


What did I expect? Just about exactly what he said.........:lol:


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

The nice part of the old willow branches you used to use, they float........


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

toto said:


> The nice part of the old willow branches you used to use, they float........


 
:lol::lol:.........Nice touch........I deserved that remark.......:lol::lol:


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll try and test it out this weekend. I'm probably going to go with 6 lb line so I don't put too much pressure on the rod. If I catch a fish with the rig, I'll post some pics.


----------



## bss802 (Nov 1, 2009)

I use a 9' Lamiglas with a Symetre Spinning Reel. Excellent Combination. 

Lamiglas p/n G 1325 and a Shimano Symetre p/n SY1000FJ. 

Have a Great Day

Bob Out


----------



## GaryFisherman (Jan 9, 2009)

I tried it for Salmon and have to say you have zero leverage with a fly rod and a big fish. I caught two, around 10 lbs, and then needed a wrist brace...the fish seem to have the definate advantage...


----------

